# Beaver Fur Mounts For Wall Display



## PnYBugler (Oct 8, 2002)

I've taken some beaver this year and have decided to tan and mount a couple pelts into wall hangings (plews?). Can anyone help me with instructions on making a circular frame for the display? I think they would look really nice made from willow branches and lashed with leather. 

A long time ago I was instruction for making a metal ring, but can't find that again. Any help you can offer would be appreciated. 

Lastly, do you wait to sew up a nick in the skin after tanning or take care of it before tanning?


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

PnYBugler,

Here is a photo of a black very prime blanket beaver that I mounted over 30 years ago. I still have it proudly displayed in our home.











Yes, you should always sew up any holes before you stretch the hide or get it tanned.

This beaver was stretched on my standard beaver board and them treated by rubbing borax made into a paste with water into the hide. It did not care if the leather was stiff, because I laced it on the maple loop with some deer hide that I tanned myself using the indian method.

Send me a PM if you want some more details.

Good Luck beaver trapping!!


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

That looks great. I have a tanned beaver hide i plan to do that to this winter


----------



## PnYBugler (Oct 8, 2002)

Dave,
Great photo. Makes me motivated to make my own hoops. There is a website that sells kits that include beautifuol lamitated hoops (walnut, cedar, etc) that I might try to tackle. (www.beaverhoops.com) Or, I'll run down to the river and get some willow saplings and twist/wrap them together to make a hoop.

What do you use to sew small nicks in hides? - PnY


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

PnYBugler,

I use some fairly stout white thread with a good sized needle and thimble.


----------

